# Your Favorite Reptile shops



## mant01 (Aug 23, 2008)

Thought it might be a chance to help people know where the good reptile dealers around the country are and show gratitude to ones youve had a good experience with. As well as ones to stay away from.

For me Coast to coast exotics in Darlington have really helpful staff and only sell to people that know what there doing to help reduce donated animals to shelters so get a thumbs up from me, but really pricey.
The one Istay away from is the reptile house at newcastle, I had the owner shouting at me telling me never to come back because a boa I got had scale rot and when I took it back the next day asking for an exchange for a healthy boa, she went mental and refused.


----------



## ReptileGuy2008 (Aug 1, 2008)

Id say viper and vine in prestwich Manchester great shop the staff will help with anything and they have a lot of selection. thay got web site to www.vaperandvine.com


----------



## shrek (Jun 19, 2008)

viper and vine in prestwich manchester or appleton exotics in wiganor if in london there is crystal palace reptiles or cold blooded in rainham essex


----------



## Denis (May 28, 2008)

:no1:Kings in camden. Have very helpful staff and great stock. Love the chuckwallas in the front and the 5 adult green tree monitors they have.


----------



## jesuslovestheladies (Apr 30, 2008)

stockport petwarehouse. they got a caiman!


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

viper and vine in prestwich,cannot knock them in anyway,matt and rob are both sound guys,always willing to give advice


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

southcoast exotics-cowplain,waterlooville. theres already a post like this


----------



## leo19 (Mar 16, 2008)

preston pet centre or the reptile room!


----------



## spiny tails (Apr 12, 2008)

Ravin Reptiles in Kidderminster, by far the best reptile shop in worcestershire, ive been in them all.:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## snakejed (Jan 22, 2008)

gecko pet and garden in enfield


----------



## llama_girl (Jul 6, 2008)

The Snake Shop...Sheffield  :2thumb:


----------



## basil (Jul 29, 2008)

Rainforest Reptiles at Newent


----------



## Cara (Oct 30, 2006)

I have to agree with Basil, just went to Rainforest Reptiles and have to say that they have a fantastic selection of animals and the husbandry is brilliant  the manager/owner(?) is very helpful as well


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Reptile Room for me.

Amazing display of animals and stock and Mark never tries to sell me anything i don't need.


----------



## thompson_06_91 (May 14, 2008)

Snakes n Adders in Leeds :2thumb:


----------



## crazeemaz (Jun 25, 2008)

Rugby Reptiles is brill!


----------



## CHRISTINA16 (Jul 29, 2008)

*fav shops*

it has to be rainforest reptiles in newent well cared for animals and pauls fab nothings to much trouble if he can help he will.:no1:


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

Stockport Pet Warehouse!!!:no1::no1::2thumb:


----------



## Fill (Nov 24, 2007)

redeyedanny said:


> Stockport Pet Warehouse!!!:no1::no1::2thumb:


 Same for me!
www.stockportpetwarehouse.co.uk :no1:


----------



## SteveOh_UK (Jan 10, 2008)

I was in the Reptile House in Newcastle and there was a pregnant lass behind the counter smoking... and that was after the smoking ban.. The vivs they had made and put on sale were disgraceful......so I wont be going back there.

I like Penshaw Aquatics in Sunderland, the staff and owner are helpful, and Coast to Coast in Darlington although it is a bit more expensive...


----------



## emmipez1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

The Reptile Room in cleveleys is the best iv seen. Really helpful blokes in there and almost anything you could ever want, if u need something they havnt got in stock they will order it too. 

Discount koi in stoke i hear is slipping is this right??


----------



## jo (Jun 29, 2006)

The best shop ive been to has got to be LOSTWORLD REPTILES In teynham, Kent.

It has a huge variety of reptiles there, all vivs kept clean, and animals are in tip top condition. Plus the staff are lovely, so helpful and friendly.


----------



## Shayler (Jul 8, 2008)

Scales and Fangs are my fav in Leigh-on-Sea Essex 
www.scalesandfangs.co.uk


----------



## xclairex (Apr 9, 2008)

Medusa Exotics in Nottingham is a lovely shop friendly and heplful staff and well looked after animals. We just got our baby crested from them and we are very happy :2thumb: 1 Stop Pets and Exotics in Nottingham is a good shop especially since the refit looks loads better and jon is always trying to sell us reptiles :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## LiddleTina (Feb 10, 2008)

I'd have to say Viper and Vine also...nothing is ever too much trouble.
only problem i have is that i can't leave without spending waaaay too much.

: victory:


----------



## mant01 (Aug 23, 2008)

I know what you mean. I have only been there once but came away with 4 retics and an african rock python :lol2:


----------



## moonlight (Jun 30, 2007)

Penshaw Aquatics!!
Brian is brill and really helpful, Carl is ok too lol 
Very reasonably priced and you can always get good advice


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks for the recomendations people
just started work on our new web site
have a look tell us what you think
or what we should add
www.stockportpetwarehouse.com

thanks [email protected]


----------



## leecooper (Sep 6, 2008)

wings and things , wolverhampton ,west mids :2thumb:


----------



## chamman (Nov 14, 2007)

its got to be Rugby reptiles 
Rugby Reptiles | Reptiles in Rugby-Rugby Reptiles | Reptiles in Rugby
:no1:


----------



## crazeemaz (Jun 25, 2008)

chamman said:


> its got to be Rugby reptiles
> Rugby Reptiles | Reptiles in Rugby-Rugby Reptiles | Reptiles in Rugby
> :no1:


Indeed it is!! Superb service every time - becoming home from home to me nowadays and Lisa, Andy and Holly always make customers welcome
:2thumb:
:no1:


----------



## baldym (Sep 18, 2008)

:2thumb:Rugby reptiles Andy gives first class advice as I have had many phone conversations regarding how to incubate my Yemen chameleon eggs,He made time to give me advice even though he was rushed off his feet building new shop.He told me how to save money on building my own incubater and people should support his shop as he didnt know me but was only to happy to help.:no1:


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

SuperReps in Kempston :2thumb: They know their stuff! The shop is clean, the reps are all housed properly, looked after, healthy and happy. The fact that they have rehomed reps show that they care, and they are very helpful! 10 out of 10!

Some of the other shops this way (not mentioning any names) are more like petting zoos, lack of care and lack of knowledge shows that reps are not properly housed and don't look healthy or happy!


----------



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

anyone heard of urmston aquatics in urmston, manchester, there actual reptile section is small and they dont have alot in, but if you ask they will defo try, and do deals for you, i got a free ferret tunnel just coz i couldnt take a royal for another two weeks, plus they really know what they are talking about, at least a couple of them are dedicated to certain aspects of animal keeping ie fish, rodents, reptiles etc.......


----------



## gopher (Jun 15, 2008)

Elisha Metcalf said:


> anyone heard of urmston aquatics in urmston, manchester, there actual reptile section is small and they dont have alot in, but if you ask they will defo try, and do deals for you, i got a free ferret tunnel just coz i couldnt take a royal for another two weeks, plus they really know what they are talking about, at least a couple of them are dedicated to certain aspects of animal keeping ie fish, rodents, reptiles etc.......


 
I went there a few weeks ago and thought it was an alright little shop, I just didnt like the way they'd tried to fit in as much as possible. You have to get on the floor pretty much to see what was in the bottom vivs lol. But other than that it was ok, though I prefer the lostock branch though, which is just aquatics.


----------



## Rencey (Sep 5, 2008)

ameyzoo all the way mark is a f :censor:g encyclopedia of knowledge every time i go there he is teaching people or helping a poor little mite out as the vets dont know what to do to make them better. and i like the way he really makes you learn about an animal befor he will sell you anything (other than books) to do with them the mans a star:no1::notworthy:


----------



## biglad52002 (Mar 9, 2007)

definitely the snake shop in sheffield john and cindy are a great couple

Paul


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

Elisha Metcalf said:


> anyone heard of urmston aquatics in urmston, manchester, there actual reptile section is small and they dont have alot in, but if you ask they will defo try, and do deals for you, i got a free ferret tunnel just coz i couldnt take a royal for another two weeks, plus they really know what they are talking about, at least a couple of them are dedicated to certain aspects of animal keeping ie fish, rodents, reptiles etc.......


 
its a nice little shop i use them for livefood/frozen seen as there 2 mins from me,reps are well looked after,but mainly your standard stuff low end corns,normal royals etc,i use viper and vine for more unusual reps and morphs etc


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

Been to alot of rep shops across the country, and have to say Elite Reptiles in Rugby is the best I have been to!


----------



## royalnking (Mar 26, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for the recomendations people
> just started work on our new web site
> have a look tell us what you think
> or what we should add
> ...


I also love stockport pet warehouse

Jon that link just brings me back to the forum, so I can't see the new one just make sure you add photos of the fabulous tokay morphs and that adorable unusual hognose if it hasn't already gone:no1:
debbie


----------



## Twilight_Kat (Aug 20, 2008)

*Scales and Fangs... woop woop!!*

SCALES AND FANGS alllllllllllllllllllllllll the way :no1: :no1:

If u havent been, then get ur cute butts down there peeps


----------



## PAULLAURA (Aug 13, 2008)

Crystal Palace Reptiles. We've had loads of royals from them, always in top condition, great feeders.:2thumb:


----------



## Torres13 (Aug 30, 2007)

I would say for selection The Living Rainforest, Steve's shop in Rhyll .


----------



## Heppy (Apr 11, 2007)

royalnking said:


> I also love stockport pet warehouse
> 
> Jon that link just brings me back to the forum, so I can't see the new one just make sure you add photos of the fabulous tokay morphs and that adorable unusual hognose if it hasn't already gone:no1:
> debbie



The link doesn't work but the address is correct

Stockport Pet Warehouse


----------



## animalfreak (Jan 4, 2006)

I like elite reptiles in rugby , they are great people and give great advice 
also got something for us overnight as they did not have it in when we visited


----------



## lilworm (Aug 11, 2007)

I also a huge fan of stockport pet warehouse, i find them helpful friendly and easy to approach alway having time of day to advise you... all you have to do is ask...:no1: great range of stock also.... I have always bought with confidence any reptile from there knowing i have back up should i need it.


----------



## joe190 (Jun 28, 2008)

animal world in grays ( the staff are all cool and friendly!)
including myself!


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

Shropshire Exotics in Newport. Brilliant place with friendly knowledgeable staff. Well worth a visit.


----------



## NikkiB (Aug 10, 2008)

got to be Cold Blooded (RAINHAM) for me........ very unfront, no bull s**t, good service, lovely animals!!

Ive heard alot of good things about Scales and Fangs (LEIGH ON SEA ESSEX) - and am planning to go have a nose on wednesday hopefully!

There is also a nice little shop just opened in (CLACTON ON SEA, ESSEX) calleed Reef 2 Rainforest, which seems to be run by two decent guys, snkae stock is small for now, as just opened, but when we went in there , they seemed like they have a nice way with the customers etc, so i wish them all the best of luck (ps - i did point them onto this site too, so no doubt they'll pop up soon lol)


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Morelia boeleni

Zhaoermia mangshanensis


----------



## minniemax (Mar 13, 2008)

Viper an vine, always got time to talk to you and give good advice.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Cold Blooded in Rainham, Essex - fantastic display of animals and very friendly/knowlegeable guys there. Some good deals to be made, don't think I've ever paid list price for anything there

Scales and Fangs in Leigh-on-sea, Essex. The guys there are great, Steve's cups of tea are incredible:whistling2:. For a smallish shop the variety of animals there is great! Very clean vivs always too!:no1:

Waterlife - (near Heathrow Airport) Good shop with a nice selection of animals, a pretty lady in charge who's a giant in the industry,Na_Na_Na_Na who also makes good tea, but evil cos she keeps selling me stuff and weakening my resolve.:whip:

Those are my top 3 shops I use. There are several more ok ones but I cba to list them.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

the snake shop sheffield...if john tells you something then its worth listening too. never sells to the wrong people or just for profit


----------

